# My new baby!!



## lovemybully86 (Sep 2, 2008)

Our new baby!! Just wanted to share.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

lovemybully86 said:


> Our new baby!! Just wanted to share.


Awweee!!!:woof:


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

cute lil'puppy!!


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Both are too cute


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Super cute!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

WOW!!! That's a really good looking pup! I need your address and need to know what time you go to work at too........


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

sucha cute baby!!! this is totally adding fuel to my fire of wanting a new pup...AHHHH!!!

beautiful little girl as well.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

To darn cute !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhapathy (Aug 13, 2009)

Reminds me of my old dog Bleu when he was a puppy. Adorable! :thumbsup:


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## lovemybully86 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks guys!! She is such a good dog already! I'm so excited!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

How adorable!!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Lol, she has a big head. :woof:


She looks great tho.


----------

